# Lead poisoning............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Term had a whole different meaning when I was growing up. To say someone "died of lead poisoning" meant he'd been shot.

We had lead based paint, and mothers who had sense enough to not let us eat it.

Back when Bobby Keen was range officer at the Shelby County Shooting range, some EPA types visited one day and observed that the berm must contain an awful lot of lead.

Bobby fixed them with a faked dumfounded gaze for a minute, the asked softly, "Where do you think it came from in the first place?"

Simple precautions, like washing your hands after handling lead, never ingesting it, goes a long way. But there again, that calls for common sense.

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The thing about common sense, is that it ain't that common!

I dearly love Bobby's come back... That is classic! :smt038


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Term had a whole different meaning when I was growing up. To say someone "died of lead poisoning" meant he'd been shot.


LOL

We used to say someone needed HVLT (high velocity lead threapy).


----------

